# Site Maintenance - Friday 15th/Saturday 16th.



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Dear All,


We are aware of a few small non critical issues with the website at the moment - however this will only be for a short while and we expect all cosmetic issues to be fixed by the morning of Sunday 17th July.


Kind Regards,
Tony


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi,

Does this include the bookmarks?

Joy xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Yep -, book marks will be switched back on and a few other things 

Search will be repaired too.


----------



## littlerachywantsababy (Aug 28, 2010)

will chat be back soon? or has it moved and i havent found it yet? xx


----------



## Mrs E xx (May 22, 2011)

where is the chatroom ladies?


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

don't know if this is just a temporary glitch whilst you're doing maintenance but thought i'd point it out just in case.  when you write a post now there is no 'end' to the box on the right hand side so your typing just keeps going and going off the end of the page.  It wraps itself around once you've actually posted your reply but if you put a return in and go to the next line you can't see what  you've typed without using your right arrow to scroll along your text.
And there is no scroll bar along the bottom to use.

Not sure if all that makes sense but if you type a reply/post you'll see what i mean.

thanks

GG xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Great Gazza - try clearing your internet cache in your browser.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

greatgazza that happened  to me this morning too!
I am in quick reply just  now but will do as tony suggests next!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Chat room and gallery is now back online.


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

ooh gosh, i would if i knew how!!   how do i do that??

GGxx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

oh yes think i just managed to do that, well hope that's what i did and didn't do something dastardly!! and it's fine again now. thanks

GGx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

The new topic and reply buttons look weird and are difficult to read what they say..they have white blobs or marks on them..

jenny


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Yeah - I've got that down to be fixed tomorrow


----------



## tiggerbounce (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey tony
Will we get bookmarks back
Thanks for a fab website
Xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I am having trouble with the search function, does that have any known issues??

Sue


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I am completely replacing our search indexer/server - it's taking  little longer to fix that.


----------



## JessLange (Mar 14, 2011)

Good morning all. Can anyone tell me when we will get our bookmarks back? I'll never find all of my threads again! Arragh! Why is my text going off the page as well. I cannot see what  I am typing!
Jess xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I will be adding back features once I get the search server working.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok, thanks Tony -  just checking whether you knew it was an issue.  I hope you get everything sorted with as little stress as possible!  

Sue


----------



## Hannushka (Jan 15, 2011)

Hey, I can't find the list of smileys anymore, that I previously found by clicking help, then something 'posting basics' or something. Have they moved elsewhere?
Thanks x


----------



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

will my bookmarks be back


----------



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello. I don't want to ask anything just want to say - Poor Tony! 

Good luck with sorting it out.


----------



## Slamps (Mar 13, 2011)

Morning...

My bookmarks still don't appear & when I search using keywords such as
CRGH & UCL nothing is found.

Please can you advise when the site will be fully functioning again as
I miss your excellent site...

Hope you resolve the technical issues without too many sleepless nights.

Lamps


----------



## hart2hart (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry to add to the list of questions, I am unable to access any of my personal messages.  Is this an issue currently under investigation?


----------



## Kaybee (Nov 8, 2010)

Slamps - hi.

Go to your profile, click on your posts and go to CRGH. When you get there, add the page to your Browser Faves.  FF are  fixing things but working in IT I can tell you it might take a couple of days.

Hope you are well.
Kaybee xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Sorry I would have had this finished last night but ended spending the night at a&e with my daughter.

I hope to have everything back to normal by tomorrow night at the latest.

Tony
x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Yeah, Jess is looking much better now, temp is back down and her abdo pains have gone. They suspect some kind of viral inflammation thing.

We just have to keep an eye on her . Jess is all snuggled up on the sofa watching scooby doo.

Thanks,
Tony
x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hope Jess is feeling better soon Tony & Mel


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Poor Jess and poor you both.  Sorry to hear you've had a night in A&E, that's horrid.
x


----------



## JessLange (Mar 14, 2011)

Thinking of you Wonderful Tony, our illustrious leader. Sending lots of   for your daughter.
Jess xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Aw poor Jess  Tony, Mel and Jess. Sending oodles of get well soon vibes.   

(you can have a day off then, go on, we'll let you.  )

Just to update on the latest list of outstanding known issues and save members scrolling back to check if it's been reported:

Bookmarks not working
Tables not working
Search function not working
Reply box not ending / no scroll bar - _Clear out internet Cache fixes this. _
Glitchy buttons (reply button etc.)

All on Tony's Big Fix List. 

C~x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hannushka said:


> Hey, I can't find the list of smileys anymore, that I previously found by clicking help, then something 'posting basics' or something. Have they moved elsewhere?
> Thanks x


Not sure what you mean but, if you hit reply you will see some smileys at the top (above the reply box) and the word "more" will open up a new window with some others in them. Does that help? 



hart2hart said:


> Sorry to add to the list of questions, I am unable to access any of my personal messages. Is this an issue currently under investigation?


There's no issue with PM for me? I have used mine (which means I have no excuse to not reply to the bunch I have to reply to... oh well  ) Can you click the link to MY Messages and read My Messages from there (at the top of the page?) If so, what happens?

C~x


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi - any chance we can change the text colour of signatures back to pink please?  Having it the same colour as text in posts makes them stand out too much.

Thanks


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Done 

Also, bookmarks are back


----------



## Hannushka (Jan 15, 2011)

Caz said:


> Not sure what you mean but, if you hit reply you will see some smileys at the top (above the reply box) and the word "more" will open up a new window with some others in them. Does that help?


No, I didn't mean those smileys, there was another list of smileys that had different funny ones (like for example  ) that are not on the list here, or under 'more'. Well, now the whole 'help' has disappeared too... Confusing  The above one I just happen to remember, but there were really good ones there


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Are you talking about the charter vip smilies?


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Jess feeling any better Tony?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Yeah BG2007 - thanks, I dont think we will be going back to the hospital tonight


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Ah good   (can't think of anything worse than having to visit a&e at night, even if it is paeds a&e, I hate hospitals at night time, think it comes from old nursing experience!)


----------



## Hannushka (Jan 15, 2011)

Tony- I'm not a charter vip, but when you pressed help, then chose posting basics, or something, it gave a list of smileys that had all the ones that are here but lots of cool other ones too... 
I think it was the same list that in charter vip (I was a member for 1 month a while ago) but you were able to use them through the HELP => posting basics...
Hope your DD is feeling better 
xx
Hanna


----------



## Jess1ca (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Tony,

Glad DD is better and no more late night trips to A&E. Quick question though, I have seen the bookmarks are back but the button which used to be at the bottom right of threads saying "bookmark" is still missing. Can you tell me how I bookmark now?

Thanks


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Tony!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Elfin76 said:


> Quick question though, I have seen the bookmarks are back but the button which used to be at the bottom right of threads saying "bookmark" is still missing. Can you tell me how I bookmark now?
> 
> Thanks


Good question 

Think I'll have to fix that


----------



## Jess1ca (Jan 18, 2011)

Jolly good - Glad it isn't just me! Thought my 2WW was doing funny things to my computer skills (not to mention my typing at times!!)


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Elfin76 said:


> Jolly good - Glad it isn't just me! Thought my 2WW was doing funny things to my computer skills (not to mention my typing at times!!)


lol, sorry 

All fixed


----------



## Tink26 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello

Since the site maintenance the search function doesn't seem to be working......both in firefox and safari on a mac....is anybody else having this problem or can shed any light?

Many thanks
Tink


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Search info  (post 16): http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=267511.msg4553848#msg4553848


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

Hi,

Does anybody have this problem, I cant see replys to my posts anymore? I dont seem to have this feature and it was a really handy one, hope i can get it back 

xx


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi Lola

See where it says EXPAND  on the top right of the page.  Press on that and I think it'll resolve that issue.  X


----------



## lola33 (May 17, 2011)

Vec - Thank you so much, it worked like a charm 

xx


----------



## Worry All The Time (May 29, 2011)

Sorry Tony but I dont seem to be able to find the contact form on the home page so I am asking the question here....

Tech question: I seem to have lost my ranking, back to unranked    but if you count my posts there are 45 so somewhere there is a mismatch... 45 should be about right not the 23 the system is counting.  

PS is the search facility working yet? I tried searching Tech support and technical support but nothing returned...

Many thanks!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hi worryallthetime, 
I think the reason your post count's & rank no longer tally's is you post in this thread

Chit Chat - Long Term Chat Buddies / Re: After Rollercoaster Survival Experts

and as of last night the thread has a new home and so no longer adds posts to your total,
the reason is the new board is home to general chat threads.
sorry the contact form is also still awol, but the is a link to it in the pre registration thread   or just post to any of the vols, team leaders or management.

~Dizzi~


----------



## fruitgum (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi - can someone help me please? Since the last upgrade my reply box has no right hand limit so when I'm typing - like now - I never get on to another line. I just keep writing and eventually all you see initially disappears off the page to the left. It also means that you can't read back or edit any of your post. I can only get on to line 2 by pressing the return button. 

OK, so I've just pressed return and I can only see the first half of what I wrote on line 1 as the rest is off to the right  

I would really appreciate a fix for this as it's getting really difficult to post and participate on my thread  

Thank you....

FG x

ps Tripitaka suggested I clear my cache - unfortunately that hasn't woked


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

When on the page with the offending reply box - press [CTRL]+F5


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

fruitgum said:


> Hi - can someone help me please? Since the last upgrade my reply box has no right hand limit so when I'm typing - like now - I never get on to another line. I just keep writing and eventually all you see initially disappears off the page to the left. It also means that you can't read back or edit any of your post. I can only get on to line 2 by pressing the return button.
> 
> OK, so I've just pressed return and I can only see the first half of what I wrote on line 1 as the rest is off to the right
> 
> ...


I had the same problem, clearing the cache did not work for me. I am using Google Chrome and there's a different way to clear cache which Tony pointed me to:

[quote author=Tony Reid]
Hmmm.. try this... http://www.guidingtech.com/1662/clearing-cache-in-google-chrome/
[/quote]

This worked for me.  (Note, in UK it's called "under the bonnet" not under the hood  ) If you are using Chrome then try it. If not, then what browser are you using?

C~x


----------



## fruitgum (Mar 25, 2011)

Tony -    - thank you soooo much - problem solved!

Caz - I'm not a Chrome girl yet  

Fruitgum x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Glad it worked out 

btw... chrome rocks - its cleaner and faster - well worth a try


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,  

Just thought I would add my twopenneth worth to confirm that the search function does not work for me either.  I get the message 
"unable to access the search deamon".

I also have no right hand edge on this reply box.  I've just tried CTRL+F5 and nothing has changed.  So I'm just about to look at Tony's 
other suggestion.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

The search server is down at the moment, I am hoping to have it back up and running this weekend.


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Yay!  Clearing the cache worked, but I wasn't on Chrome either, so this is how I found it....

Tools
Options
Advanced
...under 'offline storage' it tells you how much disc space your cache is using and you get the option to 'clear now', so
Clear Now

I am using Firefox 5.0 BTW
(wooo, get me giving out techy advice, never thought I'd see that day!)


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

mandimoo said:


> (wooo, get me giving out techy advice, never thought I'd see that day!)


 You made me smile


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Tony, I'm having the same problem with the right of my text box not existing and everything I type running off the page. I tried cntl F5 but no joy - nay ideas? I'm on a Mac and using Firefox.

Thanks!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Try deleting the cache in firefox - im not familiar with firefox since version 3 (I dumped it and started using chrome instead).

Im on a macbook and would user CMD + R instead - so try that


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

ha! That worked    Thanks oh Wonderful Volunteer Guru


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hopeandgrace said:


> ha! That worked   Thanks oh Wonderful Volunteer Guru


Psst . . hes actually Mr Wonderful Site Founder/Owner Guru


----------



## Hopeandgrace (Oct 28, 2010)

Ooh, even better! Great job, Tony. Thanks ssooooooo much. This place is a lifeline


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hopeandgrace said:


> Ooh, even better!


----------



## Worry All The Time (May 29, 2011)

Hi Dizzy,

Any idea where 'Chit Chat - Long Term Chat Buddies / Re: After Rollercoaster Survival Experts' have gone?  Its gone from my bookmarks and I cant access it - error saying its missing or off limits?

thanks.


----------



## Worry All The Time (May 29, 2011)

Hi Starfishtigger - thanks for that but I am still getting the following error message:

'An Error Has Occurred!
The topic or board you are looking for appears to be either missing or off limits to you.'

Have you any idea why this is happening? or what has changed?

Many thanks.


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Which board/thread are you trying to get too?


----------



## Worry All The Time (May 29, 2011)

Hi Tony,

Its 'Chit Chat - Long Term Chat Buddies / Re: After Rollercoaster Survival Experts' - its gone from my bookmarks also...
Appreciate your help.


----------



## Worry All The Time (May 29, 2011)

Hi - I had posted 45 times but when  'After Rollercoaster Survival Experts' was moved to  'Chit Chat' I lost many of my posting credits but that was almost 2 weeks ago.

see reply: « Reply #54 on: 21 July 2011, 17:46:50 » further down this thread

I have been able to access it ok up until yesterday (I think)....


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

worryallthetime said:


> Hi - I had posted 45 times but when 'After Rollercoaster Survival Experts' was moved to 'Chit Chat' I lost many of my posting credits but that was almost 2 weeks ago.
> 
> see reply: « Reply #54 on: 21 July 2011, 17:46:50 » further down this thread
> 
> I have been able to access it ok up until yesterday (I think)....


We can check to see what changes have been made since yesterday and hopefully resolve this quickly for you.


----------



## Worry All The Time (May 29, 2011)

great thanks :O)


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

worryallthetime said:


> Hi - I had posted 45 times but when 'After Rollercoaster Survival Experts' was moved to 'Chit Chat' I lost many of my posting credits but that was almost 2 weeks ago.
> 
> see reply: « Reply #54 on: 21 July 2011, 17:46:50 » further down this thread
> 
> I have been able to access it ok up until yesterday (I think)....


Can you see it now?

C~x


----------



## Worry All The Time (May 29, 2011)

Perfect - thanks!


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi there


cannot find the adoption thread at all. are you working on site at mo?


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

I can't find it either - I've sent a couple of PM's trying to find out!

bx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

is there any news on when the adoption post placement board will be back..it seems to be taking a frustratingly long time..and no explanation why it was removed  

thanks
kj


----------



## Dee Jay (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi, I too am still waiting for the return of the Post Placement board. Any news yet please? I haven't see it since the 8th August :-(
Really keen to post for advice, running out of time for answers.
thanks
Dxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

As Boggy has posted: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=269379.msg4601574#msg4601574

At the moment, we have nothing more we can add but be assured it is being discussed as I type. 

C~x


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

I can't go on chat, Ive donw what it says but still can't


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

I can go on it through internet explorer but not AOL


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

The chat room software got upgraded the other day (by the chat software provider) so it could be a change that's affecting it. Sounds like something to do with compatibility between AOL and the software but if you can get in on IE and are happy to do so, I would use that. 

C~x


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Ann I used to be on aol and couldnt access chat through it.

I used IE and that worked fine - I now use google chrome though and thats much better xxx


----------



## AnnBangor (Nov 12, 2010)

thankyou!


----------

